# When you're NOT fishing...



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

(For those non-guides) What do you do when you are not fishing? Profession?


----------



## poledup1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Salesman for a crane company...

Tight Lines...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Structural Designer

AKA...Professional Net Surfer


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

poledup1 said:


> Salesman for a crane company...
> 
> Tight Lines...


deep south? I went by there on friday.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

VP of Sales for a Sales Training/Speaking/Consulting Company

www.RatedR4Results.com


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Child Abuse Prevention Specialist...

Part time bum who rides motorcycles, kayaks (when there is water), sit on my front porch and drink a cold beer.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Mechanical Designer @ Nasa
"Guide" Dove hunts
Used to train dogs but dont have enough time except for mine.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Golf Course Superintendent


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

1)Subsea Mechanical Designer @ Technip (M-F)
2)Weekend Realtor Houston RealEstate Group , a HUD List Broker


----------



## justinlw (Jun 13, 2008)

Mechanical Designer, Jr. Engineer for an oilfield tools company.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

General Foreman for large steel Company.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*WORK*

 Jacobs FSNA : Site Manager of a packaging and shipping contract. 
Who upset mother nature??? Wind Wind go away blow some other day !!!


----------



## chopsinblack (Mar 12, 2008)

Selling BMWs and MINIs

BMW/MINI of Dallas


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I rearrange hydrocarbon molecules... lots of em.

Operations in an oil refinery.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Mechanical designer, Powell Ind.


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Piping designer for a petro-chemical engineering company


----------



## champjj (Oct 22, 2006)

*What Do I Do?*

Speaker, trainer and consultant to America's top sales forces!


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Sr. Project Manager for a commerical general contractor.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

WRECKER said:


> Piping designer for a petro-chemical engineering company


Hey Wrecker, do you have any entry level openings for a pipe fabricator with Basic Cad certification????


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Rental and sale of large aerial manlifts and boom trucks.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Maintenance Planner/Scheduler for a Major Oil/Chemical Manufacturer that is really slow in buisness right now so.......


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Planner / Scheduler for BP


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Own a Residential Low Voltage and Home theater Company


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Offshore PDMS structural Designer currently doing onshore work waiting on a offshore project


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Q/C lab tech at petrochemical plant


----------



## waitn2fish (Nov 15, 2008)

Operator at an oil refinery


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Subsea Controls Engineer for NOV


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

PGA Member, full-time golf instructor
www.swingimprovement.com


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Sell packaging supplies to the produce and citrus industry.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

YoungGun1 said:


> (For those non-guides) What do you do when you are not fishing? Profession?


posting on the internet. :dance:


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Maintenance and Purchasing manager for a barge terminal


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Project Manager for civil engineering firm


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Pour concrete.


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Own my company, Steward Prescott. Am a headhunter (executive recruiter) for Fortune 500 companies. We place engineers, legal and Human Resources professionals.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Rod and Reel Repair
Full-Time Student (Almost finished)
Roofing Contractor


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Selling Electricity to Commercial Accounts for Gexa Energy.


----------



## TXcop (Aug 24, 2008)

Drive fast, violate civil rights, carry a gun, harass completely innocent motorists, and hide behind a badge.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

TXcop said:


> Drive fast, violate civil rights, carry a gun, harass completely innocent motorists, and hide behind a badge.


:rotfl: Great post, TXCOP. Although most of us know better.
--------

Office manager for a commercial site work contractor.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Liquor Industry, went back to school to become a teacher but I am having second thoughts about that right now...and when I'm not doing that or fishing, or a little bit of drinking, cruise around the internet...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Chemical Plant Operator for Chevron Phillips 
Sweeny Complex


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm an adventurer.


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

Sell industrial power cables.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Salesman for chemical trucking company


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Operations manager for a commercial general contractor.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Hairstylist


----------



## Astros13 (Jan 28, 2009)

Structural Iron Worker


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Dammit! We're all a buncha ********. I love it!!

:biggrin:


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Part time at Discount Tire and full time at Texas A&M University at Galveston (Student)


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Service manager for a large HVAC company.
2cool blogger.


----------



## SkeeterBaitBucket (Jan 8, 2008)

Retired Printing Salesman. Retired at 59 (3 years ago), should have done it sooner.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Since 1978, I've been in the offshore construction business. Working with large construction vessels (ships, barges and boats) building platforms, laying pipelines, diving, topsides hook-up, fabrication, subsea installations.

I've had the opportunity to work in some really great places in the world and some I don't care to go back to. Southeast Asia, Middle East, West Africa, Mediterranean, North Sea, Latin America and Gulf of Mexico.

Positions have included; rigger, welder, crane operator, foreman, superintendent, project manager, operations manager, area manager, vice president and COO.

Like the drilling guys say, "I've worked all the way from the ground to the crown".


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Air Traffic Controller


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Collision Repair Specialist, Custom Paint and Body


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

atcNick said:


> Air Traffic Controller


Okay .. so we're not all ********.

:biggrin:

I'm just messin' with ya'll.


----------



## BigBubbas (Jun 16, 2007)

Nurse, The Methodist Hospital


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Custom jeweler, wedding rings, diamonds, Ball Watch, Oris Watch Sales! Repair all of these items as well. Come see me and identify yourself as a 2 Cooler!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I talk to a lot of Doctors and Pharmacist all day LMAO


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

I install wood/laminate floors (28 yrs) plus, I'm an insurance adjuster after cats.


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

I run around Texas selling air starters.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm retired from bp as a maint. tech, relief foreman, and job rep. I now work for a mowinr company driving a big old tractor.


----------



## houstonhunter (Apr 15, 2007)

National oilwell Varco in Houston


----------



## MajekSpec&Red (Aug 21, 2007)

Firefighter/paramedic for the Houston Fire Dept.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

MajekSpec&Red said:


> Firefighter/paramedic for the Houston Fire Dept.


Bravo to you, Majek. You deserve the respect of all of us.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

NicklesOSU said:


> I run around Texas selling air starters.


Life boats?


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

soon to be working at 3 amigoes bait camp


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Project Manager for an IT Consulting Company...Really just a babysitter for computer geeks


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Controller for a medical, industrial, and safety supply company.

Own a QuickBooks consulting and bookkeeping company

Finishing my MBA

(No wonder I never have time to fish!)


----------



## trout-thumper (Apr 24, 2008)

Wackenhut Transportation... Drive a 40 foot bus 8 hrs a day all around the valley!! watch out!!


----------



## Old River Rat (Dec 29, 2007)

Teacher / Head Baseball Coach


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

Natural Gas Controller-ANR Pipeline/TransCanada


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

Medical Sales


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

With my wife I operate our hunting business. www.sportsmansjunction.com


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

Full time Student at TAMUCC-History Major
Substitute Teacher
Clean the Yacht club some weekends
4-H Club manager
Prop designer/builder during April & May
Taxi service from dance, baseball, school, 4-H for my two kids of which I'm a single mom!

Will eventually be a teacher after college....


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*When I'm not fishing!*

I work part time Quality Control for Crown Royal full time Refinery Operator for BP Texas City. G


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Commercial Real Estate Broker


----------



## Coastal Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

Quality group Program Manager for Computer company.


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> Life boats?


We do air starters for all sorts of applications. The majority of our customers are involved with gas plants, drilling rigs, ships, mining operations, trains, buses, etc. Pretty much anything with a big diesel engine.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

I wrestle Grizzly Bears.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

RN specialized in acute care for people 65+ in age


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

*Profession*

Police Officer


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

gater said:


> I work part time Quality Control for Crown Royal full time Refinery Operator for BP Texas City. G


I'm fishing this weekend with Diageo's top man in Houston ( they own and market Crown Royal) He's a buddy of mine from nearly birth.

I'll check on your job performance for ya. LOL


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Behavior Detection Officer for DHS 
Building Custom Fishing Rods


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

Retired --- Houston Fire Fighter --- And loveing it. Still mis them good ol burners though.


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

SALE GM PARTS AT BECK & MASTEN.


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

Materials Manager for Valve and Actuator Company


----------



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

Coach at Dulles Middle School, so after one week of school I am ready to go fishing.


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Plant Inspector
"industrial internet surfer"


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Manager - Drilling small oil and gas company


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Im a Celestial Navigation Proctor (navigation by the heavenly bodies) and a full time student at Texas A&M University at Galveston Class of 2009! WHOOP!


----------



## FishEmGigEm (May 29, 2007)

Project Manager for an EHV Substation/Transmission Line EPC Contractor.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Chemical plant operator


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Structural/Mechanical Designer for a wellhead/downhole tool company

AKA...Professional Net Surfer


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Well I fly the AH-64A at Ellington for the Army National Guard and I'm a Systems Engineer at NASA for Lockheed Martin. 

I'm thinking about changing to another job that makes more money to support my fishin habit.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

When I'm not fishin...................I play golf.


----------



## LEAP YR. BABY (Apr 2, 2009)

Registered Nurse-Oil Refinery


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Pipeline Operator.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Environmental Compliance Consultant for Contractors, Ensource Business Solutions Inc.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Environmental/WWT Specialist at a local plant.

CajunBob is a...Um...nevermind.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Procurement of tools & equipment KBR


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Laguna Freak said:


> Golf Course Superintendent


What course ?


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

Middle School Teacher.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

concrete finisher, and slave driver. lol


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Proof Reader for an airplane skywriting company


:dance:


J/k

Allstate Insurance
Austin


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Reel_Blessed said:


> Proof Reader for an airplane skywriting company
> 
> :dance:
> 
> ...


I bet you're busy right now. I know my phone has been ringing off the hook since the hail storm. If you ever need some help out in the field just let me know.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

house mouse


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

Tattoo artist


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Offshore Mud Engineer


----------



## CoonBubba (Mar 6, 2007)

Mud (Drilling Fluids) Engineer for Spirit Drilling Fluids.

Fishing and Golf addict. I need my "fix" :help:


----------



## dkmarb (Dec 27, 2006)

Marine Biologist


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Cat Wrangler....it's a hard job herding pussy all day !

Seriously ?......Process Operator in a Chemical plant...31 years.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> Cat Wrangler....it's a hard job herding pussy all day !
> 
> Seriously ?......Process Operator in a Chemical plant...31 years.


Yeah, they never seem to stay where you put them...


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Sales Rep.....Crane Rental


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Firefighter/EMT for a large Steel company, and a Captain for Stockdale FD


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Instrument Tech. @ Sunproductscorp.com in Pasadena, Tx.


----------



## Timmon (May 25, 2007)

Sr. Project Manager for a Geotechnical Engineering firm.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Senior Material Handling Technician at UTMB Galveston

Rodbuilding

Putting up with txgoddess


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

History teacher and former baseball/football coach. On the weekends I'm chief scavenger and go-fer in a fishing camp rebuilding operation. They call me, "Lumber Looter".


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Former basketball coach. Now Athletic Director and PE Department Chair.


----------



## jay427 (Jul 8, 2006)

corporate sales for an oil / gas service company


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Control Systems Designer...


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Automated Control Systems Designer


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

under-achiever


----------



## illusionfishin (Dec 8, 2008)

thabeezer said:


> Project Manager for an IT Consulting Company...Really just a babysitter for computer geeks


:frown:

Im a Network Tech/Server Tech/Application specialist for a Datacenter


----------



## Briscoe (May 26, 2005)

Sr. Estimator for a large commercial HVAC contractor


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

When I'm NOT fishin...I'm wishin I WAS!!! -SA


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

President of a Stainless Steel and Aluminum distributor, Great Western Metals.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Chief Financial Officer of American Business Machines, Inc. (a copier company)

However, I must admit that when I am not fishin', I am wishin' that I was.....hence 2Cool, Google Earth, etc!


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Environmental Specialist and wishin' I was fishin'.

Golf is my hobby when I can't pursue my passion.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Sales rep. for Pella windows and doors


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

run the Rapid Prototype department for a downhole oil tool company... I get to make 3D models all day.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

police/fire dispatcher


----------



## CisternAggie (Aug 16, 2005)

Process Technician in the semiconductor industry...

I'm sure my days are numbered... We are transferring tools and inventory over seas as fast as the dollar is sinking!


----------



## Gizmatchi (Jan 6, 2009)

Firefighter for the City of San Antonio


----------



## boat ninja (Oct 23, 2008)

Sell boats


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

IT Support for the state


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*Profession*

I sell building materials...

Lumber, windows, doors, trim and insulation.


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Firefighter for SLFD


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Construction Manager and Field Engineer for wetland's and environmental restoration projects across the GREAT STATE OF TEXAS (and New Mexico)!

Part-time A/C installation & repair tech.

During the winter months, I am also a waterfowl guide for a private ranch.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Network Engineer for a big blue computer company.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Altitude Test Tech for Jacobs. @ NASA


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I help generate electricity at the nuke plant


----------



## Outdoorjunke (Dec 2, 2007)

QA/QC Inspector AWS CWI
For BIS Tepsco


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Assistant Project Manager in Commercial Construction and Contract Project Scheduler

TMG+


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Natural Gas Salt Dome Storage and Compression for KinderMorgan.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

Logistics Coordinator and Purchasing Agent for KMTEX.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Retired owner of an oilfield electrical contracting company.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Used to run a state prison and retired....now a safety manager for a commercial construction company that builds concrete high rises.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

I work for the Houston Zoo circumsizing Elephants. The pay's not much but the tips are enormous.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

I used to run a viking full time..... then marriage happened....

now I'm in boat sales....still capt. part time though...no guide trips


----------



## ccamp_fx (Jan 18, 2007)

CGI effects


----------



## Reef Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

Computer Network Engineer


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Hal01 said:


> I work for the Houston Zoo circumsizing Elephants. The pay's not much but the tips are enormous.


You could make your own leather turtlenecks.


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sr. Piping Designer for Major Pipeline Co. (Elpaso Pipeline)


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Operations Manager for an industrial construction company


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Health/Safety/Environmental Technician


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

telephone man sense 77.voice and data cabling,fiber optics,telephone systems,voicemail.

http://www.jcomtelcom.com/Home.html


----------



## hsf outdoor tv (Jul 28, 2008)

1. Field Operations Manager for a precast concrete company
2. Owner,Outdoor TV Show
3. Fishing Guide


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Engineering Services Manager in semiconductors.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Chemical and Petroleum Inspection


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Process Tech.(Operator) for BASF here in Freeport. I put cyclohexane(from Phillips) under high pressure and temp to make Anolon. Most of the time our feet are up


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

New Home Sales

Get Monday and Tuesday off. I can't even remember what it's like to have to fish or play golf on a weekend! God I love my job!!!!!


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Golfing and an electrician for KBR. Oh, and shooting stuff.


----------



## mr.ADP (Sep 25, 2008)

full time student at lamar university.....future coach and teacher


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I do a lot of work with un-wedded mothers.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Retired. Was National Promotion Director for Warner Bro. Records and then Sr. National Promotion Director for Columbia Records. 32 years in the Music Industry. Actually now I work for my wife. She tells what to do and I do it.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Quality Assurance Inspector for Engineering company.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

United States Air Force...Predator Sensor Operator


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Tree Doctor


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Supine chilled liquids disposal engineer and expert yapper.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

Chaplain for a Hospice company.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Part-time Professional trumpet player, Full time Business Director for an aerospace company. Guess which gig I like the best???


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

NicklesOSU said:


> We do air starters for all sorts of applications. The majority of our customers are involved with gas plants, drilling rigs, ships, mining operations, trains, buses, etc. Pretty much anything with a big diesel engine.


Air Starter in Stafford??


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sales rep for a bearing manufacturer.


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*Huh?*

I plan, schedule and some times execute unit shut downs and projects in the petro chem industry.

Ranger Bob

Happy Easter ALL!


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm retired so I mow the grass, wash the cars, clean the pool, surf the internet, take a nap, clean fishing gear, work in the yard, and hang out. Its really not as stressful as it sounds.


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm raising three kids and a wife.

For money, I manage programs & project managers for a large control systems company.

Aimless


----------



## jarrod croaker (May 31, 2008)

**** star


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

Dog & Cat repair and maintenance


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*????*

Pimp Fiberglass help others Take Texas Wild life to the Grill..


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I color count and measure all day.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

United States Merchant Marine Officer.....captain for short.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Dock Operator BP texas city chemicals


----------



## JDM77 (Apr 4, 2009)

Operations & Maintenance Site Manager overseas...Missing the fam and wishin' I was fishin'


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Operator at a plastics plant. I also have an online business my wife and I run.


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

Police Sergeant.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

Still installing cables on Oilfield logging trucks... For now!!!!!! 

Mike


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Disaster Recovery / Business Continuity project manager - Rentsys Recovery Services

V.P. Sales and Marketing - Rusty Baker Outdoors


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Petroleum Landman


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey Profish, that looks like my job. Estimator for a commercial electrical contractor. I tell my kids that I count and color all day; and visit the fishing website.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

New car sales at Star Toyota in League City.


----------

